
Ask HN: What are your research needs? - spencer-matonis
Engineering + physical&#x2F;life science companies -- what work do you need done? Where do you run into issues? Would you be interested in a &quot;lab for hire&quot;?
======
reasonattlm
I want a lab that can also provide pilot phase 0 trial organisation
infrastructure - or equivalent in another jurisdiction - as a product. I need
a lab for lab stuff. That is easy. It is a crowded field. What is annoying and
costly and time consuming is the legal and logistical setup for animal and
especially initial human trials. A one stop shop would be very useful.

~~~
PaulHoule
Don't things like this already exist?

